# Building a miniature schooner from Scratch



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

A slide show of the construction of a model of the British topsail schooner _Julia_ - https://youtu.be/YNFsvzLbscY


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Jeez, Bob! I am meant to be working, not GLUED to your videos! Thanks for sharing, very informative!

Maybe I will try CSS Alabama!

Rgds.
Dave


----------

